# Few pictures to share (full tank shots added)



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a few pictures to share.
Thanks for looking...

































































here a couple full tank shots.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I luv congos!!!!! Very solid threadfin!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice pics, and good skill .


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics, any full tank shots?...


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Great pix!!!
You have very colorful fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love those Congos. I second a full tank shot!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice shots. I need a better camera.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Some very nice captions of fish in actions~  Thx for sharing~


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good pictures!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congos are still my fav tetra.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I will get some full tank shots tonight.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

full tank shots added...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like how that stump fits in the tank.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the individual shots, but those full tank pics are awesome. Very nice set up.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hilarious!! You have congo's mix yoyo loach like me!! HAHAH!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful and clean set up, I miss my denisonni.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

really nice looking set up.
i love the larger stump on the left .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice!


----------

